# Do anyone know what this plant or weed is



## allan (Jul 7, 2013)

What is this plant or weed ? 











Thanks allan


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

It's hard for me to make out the details in your photo.

Is it this?

http://www.floridata.com/ref/b/bide_alb.cfm


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

looks to me sort of like aster. there are many kinds of it..


----------



## allan (Jul 7, 2013)

Here is a better picture of it 

Thanks allan


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Appears to be camomile, to me. If camomile, crushing a small piece of the plant, or flower, between your fingers, will produce a distinctively sweet and pungent camomile fragrance. Compare with some camomile tea, if you're unfamiliar with it.

To facilitate identification, camomile leaves look like this ->


----------



## allan (Jul 7, 2013)

It does look like both chamomile and Bushy Aster they are both in the Asteraceae family it is growing all over the place here will the bee work it


Thanks allan


----------



## peterloringborst (Jan 19, 2010)

The Ox-eye Daisy is very common along roadsides, in fields and waste places in the United States and Canada. It is an introduced or alien plant that isn’t native to this part of the world.


----------



## squirrel (Nov 24, 2013)

It looks like ox-eye daisy to me too.


----------



## agastache (Jun 27, 2013)

Could be feverfew, which grows very well in the wild.


----------



## squirrel (Nov 24, 2013)

agastache said:


> Could be feverfew, which grows very well in the wild.











Feverfew has different foliage than the plant allan was talking about.


----------



## agastache (Jun 27, 2013)

yes, you are right. not feverfew. that eliminates one white flower with yellow centers that grows by the road!


----------



## Knisely (Oct 26, 2013)

My vote is for fleabane (Erigeron species).


----------



## squirrel (Nov 24, 2013)

Knisely said:


> My vote is for fleabane (Erigeron species).


Just looked that up, I think you've got it!


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Knisely said:


> My vote is for fleabane (Erigeron species).


I second that ... looks like the one my wife calls fleabane. It is hard to tell the scale, but the flowers would me about the diameter of a penny?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Does it repel fleas?


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Michael Bush said:


> Does it repel fleas?


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

From this source: https://www.botanical.com/botanical/mgmh/f/flecom27.html

"This plant has medicinal properties, and though in England it has never had much reputation as a curative agent it has ranked high in the estimation of herbalists abroad. It was formerly used in dysentery, and on this account received its specific name from Linnaeus, who in his Flora Suecia says that he had been informed by General Keit, of the Russian Army, that his soldiers, in one of their expeditions against Persia, were cured of dysentery by means of this plant. Our old authors call it 'Middle Fleabane' - Ploughman's Spikenard being the Great Fleabane; both names being derived from the fact that,* if burnt, the smoke from them drives away fleas and other insects. *The generic name, Pulicaria, refers to this property, the Latin name for the flea being Pulex."


----------



## agastache (Jun 27, 2013)

I always thought fleabane had really thin, threadlike flower petals. Allans pix seem to have wider petals.


----------

